# Scallops Pairing?



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

What would pair up with seared scallops? As in like a starch and veggie? Maybe a small salad?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What are you thinking about as far as sauce goes? I would think quinoa and asparagus with something citrus would be good.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

i just came up with scallops with a butternut risotto and a green onion vinaigrette. 

I like the idea of the risotto but im not sure if im going to add anything else to it. 

Sorta along the lines of what you were thinking sauce wise and with the risotto and the quinoa grain wise.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Scallops baked with bite-sized sweet potatoes & kambocha, over a bed of rice with scallions and a garlic cream sauce on top. 

I haven't ate scallops since my mom used to turn them into chewy little white fishy pieces of rubber when I was a kid. A restaurant had the above combo on their menu last week and it has won me back over.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How about kabocha and sweet potatoes on a bed of bok choy with a tamarind sauce?


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Edamame or English Peas.....puree of jerusalem artichoke.....


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

For something different, try seared scallops with discs of fried black pudding(it really does taste very good) 
with mushy peas. Yummers. 
Or caramelised onions. 
Or....
peas and onions


----------



## dandhenley (Feb 14, 2013)

grill some corn and saute that with butter, zucchini, squash and choice of pepper


----------

